# Kitten Eye Color--how long do they change?



## Venusworld21

So I know all kittens are born with blue eyes and then their "final" eye color comes in later. My question is...the foster mama kitty I have, Tootsie, is black with one blue eye and one yellow. She's roughly 5 years old, so I know her colors are "permanent."

Her 12 week old litter has 6 kittens, all black or mostly black. Three of the kittens already have beautiful brown eyes. The other three still have blue. Given their age and the fact that their mother has one blue eye, are their eyes likely to stay blue? It would be a good feature for getting them adopted out as black cats with blue eyes are uncommon, but I don't want to "falsely advertise" them if it's unlikely that the eyes will stay blue.

I googled a bit and didn't find much info on this. Any insight?


----------



## my5kitties

I don't know much about the eye colors of kittens, but if three of Tootsie's older kittens have brown eyes, then I'm pretty sure the other three kitties with the blue eyes will stay blue. If they were going to change, you'd be able to see the changes in the color when looking at their eyes.


----------



## Venusworld21

That's what I was thinking too, but wasn't sure. I love their blue eyes!  Glad they're likely to keep them.


----------



## my5kitties

I wish Star and Lucky had kept their blue eyes from kittenhood. Don't get me wrong, I love their eye colors now, but if their eyes had stayed blue...wow!


----------



## catloverami

I think there's a good chance that the 3 with the blue eyes that they will likely stay that way.....wow! blue eyes with a black coat would be stunning and rare! The "brown" eyed kitties will likely turn gold or possibly copper.


----------



## Venusworld21

Here's the blue eyed babies  They all have some white, but are predominantly black.





























Here's mama's eyes. I've had a hard time getting a shot of them as she blinks when the flash goes off. Right eye is yellow, left eye is blue.


----------



## dweamgoil

I got Sasha last year at 11 weeks. He had olive colored eyes and they changed until about 9 months. They are now a yellow with a very slight tinge of green.









11 weeks









22 weeks


----------



## dweamgoil

Hate the 5 mins rule

Anyways, here at 1 year old:


----------



## Venusworld21

Our girl Daytona had beautiful chocolate brown eyes when we got her around 3 months. They changed until almost a year too, and are now a brownish/yellow, but they stayed similar to the brown color...so even if the shade of blue changes, I'm hoping they'll stay somewhat blue.


----------



## catloverami

At that age they will stay blue.....wow such striking kitties.....you should have no trouble finding them good homes. Usually black kitties are the hardest to place, but blue-eyed ones blacks and black & white bicolors are very unusual and stunning!


----------



## tigre86

Wow, I've never seen a black cat with blue eyes before! They're beautiful.


----------



## Venusworld21

I've got a couple people coming to look at them this weekend. Fingers crossed I like them and they like the kittens, lol. These kittens are ready and rearing for their new homes where they can get tons of attention and find new and interesting things to explore/destroy, lol.

Thanks Tigre 86. I'd never seen that before either, but mom has one blue eye and a couple of white toes, so I guess it happens.


----------

